# Advice needed



## h.ay (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi!

This is my first post here at this forum, so if something is unclear, contact me via PM 

I'm a 19 years old student, I live in an outter suburb of Gothenburg, Sweden. When I'm done with the studies will I work as an electrician, but not here in Sweden. I want to move abroad, and the choice is easy, it'll be Australia. I've heard so much good things about Australia (Never been there though...). I know that it's hard to settle in Australia, but I'm ready to do ANYTHING to settle there. But there's a lot of wonderful cities in whole Australia. As I mentioned above am I from a smaller city, so I don't want to live in a city like Sydney or Melbourne. I bet that the two cities are amazing but way too overcrowded I think. I want to live in a laid-back city with friendly people, safe to live, affordable to live, but not in dessert, lol  I don't want to live in a place where it's way too few people  at least 200k (max 2 million ppl) or something, and near one of the capital cities (not too far away) hehe. And the last thing that is important, it have to be great weather) 

Can you mention one suburb or city that suits me?

Thanks in advance!

h.ay


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello h.ay!

Well, first of all, I wouldn't say melbourne is overcrowded--mid-day, the "left" side of swanston street is super crowded for some reason, but trhat just means that people in the know walk on the "right side" =). You can very easily be close to the city in suburbs like north, south, west melbourne, even Richmond, Kensington, Fitzroy... Footscray, the list goes on... many of these suburbs can be pretty quiet and despite your proximity to the city, you feel like your far, far away.

Melbourne and surrounding suburbs are definitly laid-back, with firendly people, and it is safe and can be affordable depending on what you are looking for.

Othwerwise, there is always Geelong i guess....or you could move down somewhere in mornington penninsula.... look them up and see what you like =)


----------



## h.ay (Nov 18, 2009)

@ elkitten

Thank you very much.
I'll check out suburbs near Melbourne  From what I've heard about Melbourne so is it a very nice place to live 

Guys, don't be afraid to give more suggestions 

Thanks!

h.ay


----------



## h.ay (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone heard about Wollongong, NSW? How is it like there?


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

The University of Wollongong has an excellent reputation. Wollongong is much more then a town, but how should a Melbournian know. Wollongong is very much a city, the second biggest in NSW after Sydney.


----------

